
Facebook and Twitter reject request by Pelosi to remove doctored video by Trump - koolba
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/08/us/trump-pelosi-video-state-of-the-union.html
======
datashow
"The roughly 5-minute clip shows Ms. Pelosi repeatedly ripping his speech in
between snippets of him paying tribute to the airman, Charles McGee, as well
as other guests he had invited to the State of the Union, including military
families. In fact, Ms. Pelosi ripped a copy of Mr. Trump’s speech immediately
after his address to Congress on Tuesday."

I never thought the clip indicating the timing of the ripping. This is a very
weird interpretation.

